# Judgment Day after the Final Battle



## gate7ole (Sep 12, 2002)

Ok, when Elves die they go to the Halls of Mandos.
Men go somewhere else beyond the circles of Ea.
Dwarves are summponed in the chamber of Aule.
And after the Final battle, they will all be assembled to rebuild Ea.
...all? Even Maeglin, even the Easterlings or Mim?
Is there going to be any Judgment Day (like the Christian prophecy), or will Eru forgive all his Children?
any comments?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 13, 2002)

I wonder who will be alive after the Final Battle? Túrin kills Melkor, that I know, so what would become of all the evil people of the world, if they are all killed??


----------



## Theoden (Sep 13, 2002)

I like this thread...
My own personal theory about the whole thing is that those that turn to worship "The Dark Lord" are throne out with him into the utter darkness. Where as those who are faithful to Iluvitar are given the reward of living in a new Ea. That is my own weird idea. I don't have a copy of the Sil, but I know that somewhere it said something about the dark servants being thrown into the darkness with their lord. 

-me


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 14, 2002)

In one of his letters JRR states that when they die Elves are summoned to the Halls of Mandos, however they can refuse that summons. But then they are left almost powerless to refuse the summons of Morgoth. I would assume that orcs, being a perverted version of Elves would deny the Mandos summons and go to Melkor in the void.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 14, 2002)

I seriously doubt that Orcs are summoned to Valinor, even though they were once Elves!


----------



## Sivien (Sep 15, 2002)

Personally, I believe that both elves and humans will get to live in a new kind of Arda where everyone will be happy. Dwarves and hobbits will probably join them. 
What about orcs? I think that Eru will turn them back into elves. 
Summary: All the bad guys will die and all the good guys will live


----------



## Ice Man (Sep 20, 2002)

Another possibility is that they will all become of one kind after this judgement. I mean, elves, dwarves, humans, hobbits, will suddenly discover that they have all the same essence and originate from one single and great creator. And they will all become eternal brothers.

But this only applies to those who do not fall in the void, or whatever is there waiting for the "bad guys".


----------



## Melian Le Fay (Sep 29, 2002)

you all keep saying that the servants of Evil will be thrown out into the Void with him...
I understood the Last Battle as the ultimate end of evil - Morgoth will be slain, so there's no need to throw him into the Void again...
Though...maybe I'm wrong. Maybe Morgoth will be slain, but evil will endure in a much lesser form...hmm....now, that's a good subject!


----------

